# 25 foot tap rule,does this apply?



## B16bri (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey guys so There been this discussion on this job site I’m on. Some people say it’s ok some say it doesn’t apply what do you think? We are working at a mall and came across this, there is a 150a 3phase 480v breaker with what looks like 2/0 or 3/0 wires traveling directly (home-run) from the basement electrical room to the roof roughly 200 feet. On the roof the 2/0-3/0 wires are piped to a j-box. Inside that J-box they bugged / spliced on #6 wire. The number 6 wire leaves the j-box via conduit and travels about 20 feet and feeds a fused
Disconnect that fused disconnect feed a roof hvac unit. Is this allowed ? The total tap length is under 25feet but the MOCP (breaker) is located 200 feet away. What do you think ? 

Thanks
Brian


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

looks ok to me if the feeders are 2/0 copper. if 3/0, it's not.



> (2011)
> Article 240
> Definitions
> 
> ...


----------



## B16bri (Apr 28, 2015)

So it dosent matter that the run from the main breaker to the tap point is 200 feet away as long as from the point it’s taped to the fused disconnect is 25 feet or less is that correct? Because someone on this job site says for the tap rule to work the ENTIRE run from breaker to fussed disco can’t be more than 25 feet


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

B16bri said:


> So it dosent matter that the run from the main breaker to the tap point is 200 feet away as long as from the point it’s taped to the fused disconnect is 25 feet or less is that correct? Because someone on this job site says for the tap rule to work the ENTIRE run from breaker to fussed disco can’t be more than 25 feet


The tap is just the undersized wire. The rest is adequately protected by the breaker.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

^ what he said (which is why I included the definition of tap conductor)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wildleg said:


> looks ok to me if the feeders are 2/0 copper. if 3/0, it's not.


Actually, it is not 2/0 or 3/0 it is what is the overcurrent protection for the feeder you could use 3/0 for voltage drop.


----------

